# Most popular sizes LED tube lighting?



## IhaveQuestions! (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello everyone,

Great forum with a lot of insightful information.

If I were to create a single replacement for Florescent tube, what would be most popular sizes in order for both commercial and household use?

12 inch // 24 inch // 36 inch // 48 inch.

Lumens per/watt?

1650?
2000?
2300?

Thanks everyone!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

IhaveQuestions! said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Great forum with a lot of insightful information.
> 
> ...



48"

2300 lumens per watt

Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------

